# Does this look darker?



## beneathmywing

Does 9dp look darker than 8dp?


----------



## krissie328

Yes! Both are obvious though. 

Congrats, I really hope this is your sticky miracle.


----------



## justonemore31

Yup its darker


----------



## beneathmywing

no one else?/


----------



## mumof1+1

Yes, it’s darker. Much clearer to me. Congratulations x


----------



## tingley

Looks darker to me, lots of luck to you x


----------



## saveme

Tad bit darker!!!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Definitely darker


----------



## Suggerhoney

Its slightly darker. Good luck hon


----------

